
Even 35-year-olds may feel ageism in tech: Google, Amazon engineers - kiyanwang
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/18/even-35-year-olds-may-feel-ageism-in-tech-google-amazon-engineers.html
======
tyrw
TL;DR: Someone asked on Quora if 35 was too old. People answered no.

